# Elleste Solo for FET advice needed x



## utb (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi

Just wondered if anyone else is or has taken eleste solo prior to FET in order to thicken lining I have been taking them now for 11 days 3 per day and for the past couple of days I have had really bad AF pains just wondered if this is normal and if anyone can give advice.

Thanks in advance.

x x x x


----------



## Luv one (Nov 7, 2010)

utb sorry I haven't taken that but wanted to wish you good luck with this cycle x


----------



## babygirl73 (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi,

I am also taking Elleste for a frozen transfer with TC Li. I have been taking 3 per day for a week and feel ok, but he told me to up it today to 4 per day so we will see what happens!!

When are you planning to have transfer, are you having that at Jessops??


----------



## Hopingmyluckhaschanged (Sep 25, 2009)

I've taken 6 2mg a day in the past and did not have any symptoms, but I may just have not noticed or been looking for them if that makes sense? X


----------



## utb (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks for the replies ladies they seemed to have eased off now and my usual AF symptoms have kicked in not due till next week so not sure if that will have any impact on transfer.

Babygirl I have been taking three per day I went back Thursday and my lining was only 6.6 so he has upped me to four per day if I am honest I am not holding out much hope for this cycle and TC Li has been somewhat flakey in his approach although in comparison to Jessops he has been much better we have two day two's frozen I know I shouldnt write them off but the cycle I had previous to this was a disaster in comparison to previous so its hard to be positive.  If this cycle fails then I think we will start looking at going to Serum I refuse to hand over anymore hard earned cash to Jessops for them to just say its one of those things I need a forward thinking clinic.

I am back at 3:00 today for a lining check I guess if all looks well they will look to thaw at the end of the week.

When are you hoping to transfer babygirl.

x x x x


----------



## babygirl73 (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi UTB,

Glad symptoms are calming down and hope all is well at scan today.

I am back to see TC next Tuesday and hopefully if all is well we will thaw later that week. I also have 2 day 2 embyos so am very nervous about the thaw. My last frozen cycle was a disaster as the thaw was done on the wrong day!

Looking at your signature I am in a similar postion, I had a successful cycle in 2009 
and then this is my 8th cycle with Jessops then TC/Jessops with no luck! My age is a bit of an issue but apart from this we are unexplained. I know what you mean about Jessops, it can be very frustrating.

Let me know how you go on this afteroon.

xx


----------



## utb (Feb 2, 2010)

Will do I think after this cycle I will be contacting Serum they offer a free consultation by phone a couple off IF girls who I am friends with have had success with them they do seem to be more forward thinking and like to try new things.  Jessops just keep saying its one of those things and its the roll of the dice the nurses are great but the admin support and the consultants are a waste of time I must say if the thaw goes well and the embies survive I am not looking forward to going back in there even if it is just for ET.  

I was previously on the Jessops thread but all the ladies who were on there stopped posting as they were fed up of people coming on getting advice and support and not offering it the other way so just now pm each other instead also given my negativity towards Jessops I didnt think it fair on the new board posters as it could only cause them worry and they may have success with them.

There are a few questions I want to ask TC today so hope he isnt just hoping to just get his probe give me a quick scan and be over and done with ha ha he must dread my visits.

x x x x


----------



## utb (Feb 2, 2010)

Well my lining is still too thin so I have to go back for another scan Saturday and see what happens then.


----------



## babygirl73 (Apr 3, 2012)

Oh no, how think was it? A few more days and hopefully it should be ready. Are you hving both embies thawed?

I never have very good linings so I am a bit concerned about it too. I am having accupuncture to try and help this time so fingers crossed.

xx


----------



## utb (Feb 2, 2010)

It was 7.7 he wants it above eight so we shall see I have had accpuncture with a lady on Eccy reoad she was really good just haent had chance to go to her this time round and thought I would save my money for a fresh cycle.  Providing both survive the thaw we will have both put back.  My lining has never been above 8 on all cycles with the exception of the positive I had but Jessops in the infinite wisdom never picked up on my thin lining back for another lining check Saturday and will take it from there.

x x x x


----------



## babygirl73 (Apr 3, 2012)

7.7 is coming on well, should be thick enough by Saturday. Is he monitoring your progesterone too? Is this your first cycle since your lap with TC?

Hope thaw goes ok, that's what I am most nervous about. These are the only two I have from a freeze all cycle so it's all or nothing!!

Xxx


----------



## utb (Feb 2, 2010)

No he hasnt monitored my progesterone I am hoping that this is all ok I have the lovely bullets to take once he is happy with my lining.  This is my first cycle since my lap so not sure if that will help I also had an endo scratch this month which I was hoping would thicken things up but it doesnt seem to have kicked in so much as last time I had one.  

In previous cycles we havent had anything suitable for freezing but last time round we were advised to freeze what we had as my lining was at 7 (they had put back on all my other cycles when it was between 6 and 7) we had four embies so decided to put two day 2 back and freeze two not sure if this was the best decision but its what we felt was the right thing to do at the time.

I really cant get motivated for this cycle I know that sounds really bad given the fact there are lots of ladies who would love to be in the position I am in having a cycle but after so many knock backs treatment almost seems like second nature and just part of my life and something that we do which is extremely sad.

Fingers crossed TC can pull something out of the bag but he just seems so flakey at times.

The thaw is the big worry having only ever had one frozen and when that was thawed it was collapsed I can really get my hopes up.

Do you think you will try again after this cycle.

x x x x


----------



## babygirl73 (Apr 3, 2012)

I really don't know, it's really hard to give up. I am very lucky and thankful to have my DS but you know what tx is like, it's a merry-go-round you can't get off!! I never want to look back and thinking didn't give it everything.


I know what you mean about treatment becoming second nature, I used to get so geared  up for each cycle and the world stopped, but after so long you can't do that any more. As you get each knock back its harder and harder to stay positive. Are you still considering going aboard if this doesn't work? I have considered trying CARE but don't really know much about them.

TC is great but you do have to push and guide him a bit!

Xxx


----------



## utb (Feb 2, 2010)

I had considered Care but a coulpe of my FF have had success abroad so thinking thats where I might head will definitely have a consultation with Serum and see what their take is on everything and then go from there the one thing I am definite on is that I will never cycle with Jessops again love the nurses they do an amazing job but there is only so much they can do and having spoken with a couple of them I get the impression that some of them are extremely frustrated with how things work there.

x x x x


----------



## babygirl73 (Apr 3, 2012)

Hey, hope all goes well with TC today and you are ready to go!!

Serum does seem to get good results, I have never looked into it in any detail but I might think about it.
This has been a freeze all cycle, TC suggested we try this as my issue is implantation and he thinks we may have more chance this way. I have found it scary though as really worried they won't survive!! I never get many embryos so don't have any to waste!! Thought we should trust his opinion ang give it a go!

xxx


----------



## utb (Feb 2, 2010)

My issue seems to be implantation too my lining yesterday was 8 I have to ring Jessops tomorrow to book ET which should take place next week.  I know what you mean about not wanting to waste what you have fingers crossed TC is right and everything goes well for both of us x


----------



## babygirl73 (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi,

Are you all sorted with a day for thaw and transfer? Lining of 8 sounds promising so heres hoping the little snowballs si their stuff!

I am seeing TC tonight to see how my lining is going.
x


----------



## utb (Feb 2, 2010)

Booked in for transfer tomorrow thaw permitting I am extremely nervous about it all now only ever had FET once.

Good luck this evening fingers crossed for your lining.

x x x x


----------



## babygirl73 (Apr 3, 2012)

Good luck for tomorrow, I have my fingers crossed all goes well for you.

I am ready too now so sorting transfer for later this week.

Let me know how it goes tomorrow x


----------



## utb (Feb 2, 2010)

Hey good news on your lining I have two on board one ok although a three cell and one which was four cell when frozen but two cells died during the thaw so its waiting now test date is bank holiday Monday let me know how you get on x


----------



## babygirl73 (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi there,

Congratulations on being PUPO, hope you have been taking it easy and getting your feet up!

I had transfer today, they both survived the thaw, one is 2 cell and one 3 so hooefully they are happily making themselves at home now! How was your lining? I got them to measure mine today and it was 11 which has never been known for me!

Take care x


----------



## utb (Feb 2, 2010)

They didn't measure my lining congrats on being pupo we got identical embies on board fingers crossed for us both when is your otd x


----------



## babygirl73 (Apr 3, 2012)

I need to ask TC about OTD cos I think he is going away. I would rather go to him to have the test but might have to go to Jess. When did he tell you for yours??

Take it easy xxxx


----------



## utb (Feb 2, 2010)

Mine is bank holiday Monday and I have to go to Jessops unfortunately x


----------



## babygirl73 (Apr 3, 2012)

Hey there, how are you feeling? Not long now til test day, have you had any symptoms.

Hope you are feeling positive xxx


----------



## utb (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm not too bad thank got no symptoms was wishing last week away and now test day is tomorrow I am dreading it.  Got our plan of action sorted going to have a telephone consult with Peny at Serum then go from there.  How are you any symptoms when are you testing x


----------



## utb (Feb 2, 2010)

It was a BFN for me not even a low hcg reading good luck fingers crossed your have more luck I have set the ball rolling and contacted serum I have a consult tomorrow evening let me know how you get on x


----------



## babygirl73 (Apr 3, 2012)

Oh, I am so sorry to hear that but glad you have moved straight on and got ball rolling for Serum. What kind of timescales would you be looking at, do they have waiting lists?

I test when TC returns on Thursday but am not at all confident, I think after all these times you can't be! Really feel like AF is coming, even with the super strength progesterone bullets!

Xxx


----------



## utb (Feb 2, 2010)

No waiting list which is good and with the price of flights etc it works out around the same if we go down the donor route which is what we are thinking of doing I guess will no more after tomorrow night will keep you posted hoping you have a better outcome though then me x


----------



## utb (Feb 2, 2010)

Hope today is good news for you xx


----------



## babygirl73 (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks but as expected it was a bfn!!! 

How dd your consult with Serum go?

Going on hols next week to thing about our next move (if any!!) xxx


----------



## utb (Feb 2, 2010)

So sorry to hear your news was hoping you would have a better outcome.  The serum consult was ok I am going to have a could of tests with them I am up for trying donor but DH says he wants a little more time to think things  through.


Have a great holiday.


x x x x


----------

